# Problems fitting new CD player and using air conditioning (Peugeot 206 GTX)



## Sheepdisease

Hello, first of all, I would just like to say what a brilliant forum this is.

Today I bought a Peugeout GLX and as I was driving off I noticed that the air conditioning didn't seem to be working, by this point it was really hot outside! We opened the windows and continued n our journey to take the car back home, thinking that we just didn't know how to use the air conditioning.

When we got back, I removed the original casette player/cd changer controller and started to install a new cd/usb player. The new one is compatible with cd changers (this item here)"]. So I'm not sure why the cd changer wont work now. I tried opening the cd changer, but it seems that there is no power going to it now.

There is a plug, which has nowehere to go in the new cd/usb player and is therefore loose.

Here are the pictures:

The Plug









The Supplied Splitter (taking two of the three plugs)









The Original Cassette/CD Changer Player









The New CD/USB Player (and strange fan)









I suppose the extra lose plug (multicoloured one pictured), must supply the power and controls to the changer.

If this is the case, then there must be another splitter that I can buy to make the combination work?

As I was messing about with the wires, checking to ensure everything was connected properly, I found the strange fan that is pictures above and noticed that when I turned the engine on it started spinning. Does anyone have any idea what this is for?

Then, as I fiddles with it a little bit, turned the engine on again and strangely the air conditioning came on for about 4 seconds, was really cold and blowy. Then, it cut out. I haven't been able to get it to turn on again by fiddling since. So this shows that it is capable of working. So any ideas what could be causing the problem?

Thank you for your consideration!


----------

